# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Visit to Singapore

## jack.gome

As per my view, If you want to visit unique place in short time which is little tough,but possible too. Because there are couple of places where you would enjoy with your family/friends/partner. I would like to recommend Sentosa in Singapore. I love this place where wonderful beach located. Malayisia is also good place, i am also planning to visit it in next month.

----------


## mikehussy

Here are some of the best places to see and appointment: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, Melaka, Kota Kinabalu, Redang Island, the anchored Islands. Here alone some of the abounding absorbing and the best abode to appointment in Malaysia.

----------


## Nevseni

A goodlink exchange!

----------


## peterlee

Singapore makes a great travel destination, from unique architecture to rich cultural experiences to carefully prepared cuisine. One can also visit nearby countries like Malaysia and Thailand which is not far away from Singapore.

----------


## GFI

Singapore is pretty good attraction in Asia basically it is an Island and measured as the smallest country. But its unique culture and outstanding beauty with lots of popular destinations attract tourist like Sentosa, Singapore Zoo, Universal Studios, Chinatown and Boat Quay are the main tourist’s attraction.

----------


## Marry

Yes, Singapore is pretty good and beautiful country I visited there couple of times for business purpose because I had a meeting with my client over there.

----------

